

Trunk.ly launches a Hacker News connector - tbull007
http://blog.trunk.ly/trunkly-launches-a-hacker-news-connector

======
tbull007
Background: Trunk.ly is a social bookmarking service that is highly automated
and powered by full-text search. For example, you connect it to Twitter,
Trunk.ly automatically extracts the links you share and crawls them building a
search index for you.

We decided to release a connector to Hacker News for Trunk.ly and scratch our
own itch.

The Hacker News connector scrapes anything appearing under "saved stories" and
adds the source link into Trunk.ly, indexing it so you can always easily find
the link again.

A couple of quick notes - we know that this is NOT the most secure solution in
the world. To do this, we have to scrape the site on a regular interval as
you. So we have to store your username and password. We encrypt this and take
other general precautions, but I highly recommend that you use a different
password for HN from other sites as an additional precaution.

It would be great if there was some nice "third party" way of accessing that
useful content, either via OAuth or even just using some API key or something.

There are some limitations: * we don't back crawl every story you've ever
saved as this could be a large number of pages and we don't want to harm the
server. We limit it to the last 200 stories total. * we only support the
default HN username and password (no clickpass). We can do click pass if
enough people want it. * there is no submission date I could see to scrape, so
stories will be stored in Trunk.ly as at todays date.

Let us know what you think.

Credit: Partially based on the work of
<https://github.com/edparcell/HNScraper>

